# Nubble (the lighthouse)



## SympL (Oct 25, 2008)

First of all, please accept my apologies for the screw up with my shot from last week. I will try to repost it later.
Hopefully, I have managed a little different interpretation with this image of a well photographed landmark. Please enjoy.


----------



## El2 (Oct 25, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## SympL (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks El2, glad you like it.


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 26, 2008)

definetly postcard worthy


----------



## myopia (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice shot.


----------



## khallene (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent shot.


----------



## Rere (Oct 26, 2008)

It's a really nice shot. Can you give us some specs on it?


----------



## SympL (Oct 27, 2008)

Flower Child, myopia, khallene and Rere thankyou all for your comments.
This is an Infrared image using a Hoya R72 Ir filter.
25 secs. at f8  18mm  ISO 100


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 27, 2008)

i like the long exposure of the water it make look as if there is fog coming over the rocks


----------



## Roger (Oct 27, 2008)

very very nice indeed....top processing too.


----------



## The Empress (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## SympL (Oct 27, 2008)

rom4n301, Roger and Empress thankyou for your comments, much appreciated.


----------



## rob91 (Oct 27, 2008)

Flower Child said:


> definetly postcard worthy



Is this a compliment?

Nice shot man.


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 28, 2008)

As I've come to expect from you....another amazing photo!  Beautiful capture!


----------



## SympL (Oct 28, 2008)

rob91 and A&A_Lane thankyou.


----------



## Slaphead (Oct 29, 2008)

Just echoing what everybody else has said. Looks stunning on my iPhone, can't wait to see it on a real computer.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SympL (Oct 30, 2008)

Slaphead and 93rdcurrent thankyou for commenting.


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is stunning! I love it.


----------



## daithi33 (Oct 30, 2008)

Very nice - I think you have nailed the composition on this image. Conversion is great coupled with the long exposure..Nice job !

daithi


----------



## bschneider5 (Oct 30, 2008)

That would look nice hanging in my living room.


----------



## SympL (Oct 30, 2008)

cherry30, daithi33 and bschneider5 thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## deanlewis (Oct 30, 2008)

Stunning in every way !!

Dean


----------

